# Which bike



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

Now then. Looking for some advice and opinions as I'm not really knowledgable with bikes. I'm looking at getting a bike for mainly riding on country roads and some light trails (nothing too off roady but still bumpy!). My last bike was a Trek hardtail of some description (can't remember exactly what) which was cracking but sold as my mate went off to uni and I stopped riding. Bought a carrera road bike in the interim but that didn't go well (not the bikes fault!) so not going back down the road bike route. I've been out of cycling for a few years and need to get back into it really for the sake of fitness!

I've narrowed it down to a couple of choices (all Halfords I'm afraid) which are, granted, not the same spec and a bit of a price difference.

Apollo Guru £153
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...goryId=165534&productId=1246101&storeId=10001

Carrera Crossfire 3 £320
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...3&categoryId=165534&langId=-1&catalogId=10151

(Links go to mobile site)

So the main reason I'm looking at the Apollo is rather simply it's cheap and I'm tight. My mate just bought it and says it's alright for what it is but I have doubts about how long it will last/how soon things will break.

I'm looking at the Carrera due to the better spec, hydraulic disc brakes and lockout on the forks (had on my trek and found quite useful). But wonder if it's worth laying out over double the cost of the Apollo. Also questioning reliability and build quality again.

I'd considered a Boardman MX sport: 
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...goryId=165534&productId=1173752&storeId=10001
But it's £450 which is a bit more than I'd like to spend really.

I don't want to spend too much really as I just don't want to part with too much money. Also I'd need to buy a new helmet and couple of other bits and pieces again.

The bike will really only be used in fair weather and probably a couple of times a week at most.

So any opinions or advice welcome on what people think of either of them and whether it's worth paying a bit more for the Carrera for what I want it for. Also any other suggestions welcome around the above price ranges. Only must haves for me are front suspension really.

Cheers
Dave

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

If you're doing trails I would avoid V brakes.

Depending what you max budget is but have a look at the Specialized Pitch bike


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Don't scrimp on the bike, you will regret it if you're going to use it regularly. Buy a decent frame, and you can upgrade bits and components as you wish. Buy a cheapo frame, and it'll be pointless.

Go to a shop, check both out and see what you think. If you're buying from Halfords, I'm sure you can get some sort of deal if you want a lid and accessories as well.

Boardman are a step up from Carrera, although both are essentially Halfords own brands.

Honestly, I wouldn't touch the Apollo with a bargepole if you want to enjoy your cycling. The Carrera will do a job, but the Boardman is the best of those three.
Also, take a look at Decathlon - their B'Twin bikes are budget-friendly but actually tend to score pretty highly in consumer tests.

Bear in mind they'll all come with cheap, plasticy pedals - if you're OK with those then no dramas, but if you want some decent ones, factor in another £20 for them :thumb:

If you need any help, give me a shout

p.s. Ignore any bike size guides based on your overall height - you want to be measuring your inseam. The variation of inner leg measurement for several people of the same overall height may surprise you.

p.p.s If you can, find one of last year's models. Possibly a bit late now, but if there are any available, they'll be massively reduced because they have last year's paintjob, or last year's brake caliper model which weighs a whole extra 3 grams...


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

Cheers both for the replies!

Decided I will avoid the Apollo at least. Going to pop back down to Halfords tomorrow I think and take a another look (though the crossfire 3 isn't in stock there but can look at the crossfire 2 for an idea) and will have a proper scout around the Boardman. I've had a look at the decathlon bikes which has given me some food for thought as there is one on there that fits my budget.

If there are any plastic pedals in sight I'll be switching them out or some better ones!

I'll have a ponder and make a decision in the next few days all being well.

Again, ta very much for the help!


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Don't rule out eBay or gumtree either if there's anything close to you. 

A lot of people buy bikes thinking there goin to be using them then they collect dust in the garage and they let them go for a song! 

Also check to see if ur employer does cycle to work scheme and you get it tax free. Got one of my 5 bikes this way......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Minimiller (Jan 20, 2017)

Yes Id go for the best you can afford pal. If you don't get the one you want you will probably regret it.

When I was into BMX I spent a small fortune getting the bits I wanted =( only weighed 19lb though =)


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies.

I've been in and had a look at the Carrera to check what frame size I need (they only had the crossfire 2 in store didn't have the 3 or the boardman I was looking at). Decided to order the carrera crossfire 3 thought I'm better spending a bit more and getting a bit of a better bike over the Apollo but couldn't part with the £450 for the boardman just yet. Who knows in the future I may well do but time will tell!

Anyway I pick the bike up on Thursday all being well, hopefully it'll last!

Ta very much for the advice and opinions, appreciated as always!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Great stuff, let us know how you get on. I love the feeling of a new toy, I couldn't wait to get riding when I bought my current bike, and I'd barely ridden in about 10 years :thumb:

As I said above, as long as the frame is decent enough (Carrera should be pretty solid), you can upgrade individual components as and when you want an improvement in performance. It's a slippery slope though, much like detailing!

As said above, any issues, feel free to drop me a message


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

Appreciated, thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Carrera seem pretty solid bikes. I've had my cyclo-cross about 2 years, riden 1600 miles on it, mainly on mud or gravel paths and it looks and feels like new. Just get out there and enjoy it.


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

Thought I'd throw in a little update!

Picked the bike up last Thursday and managed to get some more discount off (working for the NHS) which certainly eased the pain seeing as I also needed a helmet!

Only managed to get out on it today as I've been busy and let's just say it's become apparent just how unfit I've become  The bike though is cracking does the job nicely and light enough. Glad I opted for one with fork lockout again. Hopefully be getting out on it more and might enjoy it a bit more when I'm not having to stop every 100m to get my breath back 

Once again thanks for all the advice and opinions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

